# Wago 750-849 keine Kommunikation, bleibt stehen



## guwen (28 Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine Wago 750-849 mit derzeit insgesamt 69 Klemmen in Betrieb.
Seit einiger Zeit habe ich das Problem, dass sporadisch die Kommunikation zum KNX (für einen kurzen Moment) wegfällt. Dies habe ich zum einen dadurch bemerkt, dass die USR-LED orange blinkt, aber auch daran, dass einige Funktionen nicht korrekt ausgeführt wurden. Merkwürdig ist, dass das meist nachts, wenn nichts los ist, passierte.
Nun habe ich zur Ansteuerung meiner beiden Grundfos Magna Pumpen (mit GeniBus) eine 750-652 installiert. Wenn es zu oben beschriebenem Fehler kommt, dann "stürzt" auch in der Regel die 750-652 ab, d.h. die Pumpen werden nicht mehr angesteuert. Zu sehen ist das am schnellsten dadurch, dass die LEDs auf der Karte schneller blinken.
Als neuestes habe ich mir eine IP-Symcon Lizenz gekauft. IP-Symcon bekommt seine Daten via ModBus von der 750-849. Seit dem ich IP-Symcon im Einsatz habe, sehe ich im Datenlogging von IP-Symcon das bei so einem "Crash" der 750-849 auch über ModBus gar keine Daten mehr kommen.

Meistens ist das nur für 1-2 Sekunden, gestern Nacht war es jedoch für ca. 2,5h der Fall. Wenn dann so lange nichts geht, dann ist das schon sehr ärgerlich. Wobei das auch bei kurzen Ausfällen nervt ohne Ende (u.a. wegen der Pumpen, oder der Beleuchtung, welches nicht mehr an oder aus geht).

Kennt jemand das Problem und kann mir bei der Behebung helfen.

Danke euch schon mal.
Glückauf!
Guido


----------



## holgermaik (29 Mai 2019)

Hallo 
So auf den ersten Blick würde ich sagen, dass du zuviele Klemmen hast. Dazu müsstest du allerdings deine Hardware mal beschreiben.
Lies mal bitte im Handbuch Kapitel 6 maximale Gesamtausdehnung nach und vergleiche mit deinen Ausbau.


----------



## Passion4Automation (1 Juni 2019)

Hallo,

bestand das Problem schon mit 69 Klemmen und ohne IPs? Wenn nein lass mal IP SYMCON zum testen weg. Ansonsten sind es die Klemmen.


----------



## guwen (2 Juni 2019)

Moin und vielen Dank für eure Hinweise. Und entschuldigt meine späte Rückmeldung. War spontan auf einer Dienstreise.
Das Problem bestand auch schon vor den 69 Klemmen, der Busverlängerung und vor IPS. Bis Anfang des Jahres waren es nur ca. 20 Klemmen. Da ist mir das aber noch nicht so aufgefallen, bzw. bewusst geworden. Die USR-LED hat zwar orange gebblinkt, aber irgendwie hat alles funktioniert.
Ich habe mal aus dem Wago Konfigurator einige Screenshots angehängt. Hoffe man kann das erkennen.
Die Kommunikation zwischen 750-342 und der -849 läuft über Modbus.
Und ich dachte, ich wäre durch die Klemmen 750-627 / -628 nicht auf die 64 Klemmen begrenzt, sondern könne bis 250 ausbauen?


----------



## guwen (2 Juni 2019)

Ups, das 2 Bild war falsch bzw. unvollständig.
Hier nochmas ganz:


----------



## GLT (2 Juni 2019)

Die max. Klemmenanzahl variiert und ist abhängig davon, wie viele Kanäle pro Karte und ob analog oder digital usw.

Du solltest dich vlt. Mal mit der Grundlagendoku zum Aufbau des Prozessabbildes auseinandersetzen - dessen Speicherbereich ist ja nicht unendlich


----------



## ClMak (2 Juni 2019)

Hallo,

Respekt, das ist ein anständiger Klemmenaufbau 

Ist es wirklich die USR-LED, die orange blinkt oder vielleicht doch die I/O-LED?
Wenn es die USR-LED ist, dann müsste geprüft werden, welche Bedeutung die Anzeige "orange blinken" hat.
Die USR-LED wird nämlich nicht von der WAGO Firmware angesteuert sonder vom Anwenderprogramm, welches du erstellt hast.




VG


----------



## guwen (2 Juni 2019)

Hallo ClMak,
Habe mal versucht ein Photo zu machen. Es ist die USR-LED.
Die wurde seitens WAGO im Auslieferungszustand schon im Demo-Projekt programmiert. Ich habe dann nur kopiert. Allerdings finde ich nur rot und grün, kein Orange.
Aber wenn ich drüber nachdenke... Es ist (bis auf die 750-652) immer nur eine Aktion, die von/zum KNX kommt.
Hier der Code, den ich zur USR-LED gefunden habe.

```
PROGRAM USR_KNX_IP_ERROR
VAR
    TON1: TON;
    M1: BOOL;
END_VAR

(*Blink sequence of  RED USR_LED in case of KNX communication error*)
TON1(IN:=TRUE , PT:=t#2s);
IF TON1.Q AND NOT M1 THEN
M1:=TRUE;
Blinkfrequenz[2].Colour := RED;
Blinkfrequenz[2].Frequency:= 5;
Blinkfrequenz[2].Relation:=128;
Blinkfrequenz[2].Duration:=t#3s;
Blinkfrequenz[2].NextIndex:=2;

PointerToBlinkfrequenz:=ADR(Blinkfrequenz);
SET_FLASHING_SEQUENCE(1, ADR(PointerToBlinkfrequenz));
START_FLASHING_SEQUENCE(EN:=TRUE);

SET_FLASHING_SEQUENCE_INDEX(EN:=TRUE, IMMEDIATE:=TRUE, INDEX:=2);
END_IF
```


```
PROGRAM USR_START
VAR
END_VAR

(*Called via Tasksystem to switch USR_LED GREEN*)
Blinkfrequenz[0].Colour := GREEN;
Blinkfrequenz[0].Frequency:= 0;
Blinkfrequenz[0].Relation:=128;
Blinkfrequenz[0].Duration:=t#0s;
Blinkfrequenz[0].NextIndex:=0;

PointerToBlinkfrequenz:=ADR(Blinkfrequenz);
SET_FLASHING_SEQUENCE(1, ADR(PointerToBlinkfrequenz));
START_FLASHING_SEQUENCE(EN:=TRUE);


SET_FLASHING_SEQUENCE_INDEX(EN:=TRUE, IMMEDIATE:=TRUE, INDEX:=0);
```


```
PROGRAM USR_STOP
VAR
END_VAR

(*Called via Tasksystem to switch USR_LED RED*)
Blinkfrequenz[1].Colour := RED;
Blinkfrequenz[1].Frequency:= 0;
Blinkfrequenz[1].Relation:=128;
Blinkfrequenz[1].Duration:=t#0s;
Blinkfrequenz[1].NextIndex:=1;

PointerToBlinkfrequenz:=ADR(Blinkfrequenz);
SET_FLASHING_SEQUENCE(1, ADR(PointerToBlinkfrequenz));
START_FLASHING_SEQUENCE(EN:=TRUE);

SET_FLASHING_SEQUENCE_INDEX(EN:=TRUE, IMMEDIATE:=TRUE, INDEX:=1);
```


----------



## guwen (3 Juni 2019)

Gestern Abend war ich zufällig live dabei.
Alles stand auf grün. Keine besondere Aktion wurde durchgeführt. Plötzlich ging an mehreren Stellen das Licht an/aus und das Fuhr Motorschloss fuhr zu.
Ich schnell zur Steuerung und das Bild gemacht. Die I/O LED blinkte (langsam), die USR LED (blinkte schnell). Nach einigen Sekunden war die I/O LED wieder grün, die USR-LED bleibt weiter auf Orange.
Leider konnte ich die Anzahl Blinks der I/O-LED nicht zählen, weil diese nach kurzer Zeit wieder grün war. Irgendwie sah das aus, wie nach einem Neustart.


----------



## Passion4Automation (3 Juni 2019)

Hi,

ich würde mich mal direkt an Wago wenden.
Interressant wäre was die USR LED genau für eine Meldung visualisiert.

Wenn die IO LED blinkt ist iwas. nicht in Ordnung, schade das du denn Blinkcode nicht gesehen hast.
Die Steuerung sollte dann in Stop gehen und in Stop bleiben.
Seltsam ist aber das die Steuerung ohne Eingriff irgendetwas steuert.

Mein Gedanke wäre jetzt folgender.
Evtl. hast du einen Programmfehler, irgend eine Automatik, PM Melder, Sonnenstand oder Uhrzeit stößt das Programm an, dann macht das Netzteil schlapp, die Spannung bricht auf ein Level das der Controller nicht Puffern kann. Jetzt ist die Spannung wieder stabil und die SPS läuft wieder hoch.

Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Ansatz, ich habe oft mit solchen Fehlern zu tun.
Evtl. auch mal Netzteile auf Verdacht austauschen und das Patchkabel der KBUS Verlängerung tauschen.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## guwen (3 Juni 2019)

Dankeschön für die Hilfestellung.
Ich habe mal eine Stromzange an die Spannungsversorgung gehalten. Da liege ich für den ersten Teil der Steuerung (bis zu den KNX Klemmen) bei ca. 3,8A. Das Netzteil ist ein MeanWell SDR-120-24 (24V, 5A). Der Rest der Steuerung wird auch von einem MeanWell SDR-240-24 versorgt. Das kann knapp werden, wenn eine Spitze kommt. Gleich muss ich wieder auf Dienstreise. Ich habe aber noch ein 20A SITOP liegen. Das werde ich am kommenden Wochenende ausprobieren. Das Patch Kalbel werde ich auch tauschen. Mal sehen, ob es besser wird.
Ansonsten werde ich mich wohl an Wago direkt wenden, es sei denn es hat noch jemand andere Hinweise/Ideen für die ich immer dankbar bin.


----------



## ClMak (4 Juni 2019)

Hallo,

die Busverlängerung 750-628 kann maximal 400mA für die interne Stromversorgung liefern.
Du hast hinter der Busverlängerung fünf Module 750-461 mit je 80mA Stromaufnahme gesteckt.
Damit wären die 400mA genau "ausgereizt". Ich würde einmal probieren, die Einspeiseklemme 750-613 um eine Position nach links zu verschieben, so dass nur noch vier Module 750-461 versorgt werden müssen.

Das ist aber nur ein vager Verdacht...

VG


----------



## guwen (4 Juni 2019)

Danke Dir. Jeder Tipp hilft mir.
Und zum Schaden kann es nicht sein, also hilft's.
Das werde ich am kommenden Wochenende sofort probieren


----------



## guwen (23 Juni 2019)

Moin,
wollte ein kurzes Update geben.
Nach dem letzten Absturz vor gut einer Woche (leider war ich beruflich unterwegs und meine Frau allein zuhause) hat ein Freund die Steuerung zerlegt, Kontakte präventiv gereinigt, alle Karten wieder gesteckt und eingeschaltet. Seit dem: Keine Probleme mehr. Hoffentlich bleibt das auch so. Ist immer etwas unbefriedigend, wenn man nicht wirklich einen Fehler findet.


----------

